# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Wow 3DPrintBoard Really Took Off

## RedSox2013

I was just reading old posts, and found that this forum is just about 42 days old.  Unbelievable for the amount of activity there is.  3D Printing and this forum seem to really be taking off.  Congrats to whoever created it!

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Yeah, that's one of the many reasons that I'm glad I got here when I did.

I'm really glad that I'm able to be a part of the birth of this new community, and I hope to see it continue to grow exponentially.

----------


## nka

Eddie is the Owner... he's doing a very great job with the promotion and content!  :Smile:

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Eddie is the Owner... he's doing a very great job with the promotion and content!


:P Don't forget being personable and just overall nice and friendly.

----------


## Vanguard

So far I have not seen the smart alec reply's to threads/questions.  I would really like to see it stay that way.  I do not always react very well to people ridiculing others, if I offend anybody, I apologize ahead of time.  I will NOT ridicule ANYBODY no matter the question.  We must stay as friendly as we can, with out being gross.

----------


## Geoff

> So far I have not seen the smart alec reply's to threads/questions.  I would really like to see it stay that way.  I do not always react very well to people ridiculing others, if I offend anybody, I apologize ahead of time.  I will NOT ridicule ANYBODY no matter the question.  We must stay as friendly as we can, with out being gross.


I don't think you would be inclined to find that sort of negativity here, or at least not what you are used to on other forums (heaven knows I've seen my fair share of those types of people after administering several forums since we were all using BBS' stallion ports before the internet lol) . Essentially we are all here for the same reason, and apart from some machine envy, I can't see that changing much.

----------

